# FOOD SAFETY 9/17/2019



## daveomak.fs (Sep 17, 2019)

* The Story of Harvey Washington Wiley is coming out in paperback*
By Phyllis Entis on Sep 17, 2019 04:35 am Don’t wait — Add ‘The Poison Squad’ by Deborah Blum to your reading list BOOK REVIEW “Regulation is bad for business.” It’s an all-too-common refrain, but not exclusively a modern one. Most people, when asked what they know about the origin of the U.S. Food, Drug and Cosmetics Act, are likely to respond with either...  Continue Reading



* Three dead and 200 ill in Spanish Listeria outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 17, 2019 04:34 am More than 220 people are sick and three have died as part of a listeriosis outbreak in Spain, according to the World Health Organization (WHO). From July 7 to September 13, 222 confirmed cases have been reported in five regions of Spain: 214 patients in Andalusia, four in Aragon, two in Extremadura and one each...  Continue Reading



* French child dies 8 years after E. coli infection*
By News Desk on Sep 17, 2019 04:34 am A French child who developed severe complications after being infected by E. coli in 2011 has died. Nolan Moittie was two years old when he was one of a number of people infected by an E. coli outbreak from frozen minced beef steaks of the Steaks Country brand bought at supermarket chain Lidl in May...  Continue Reading



* The STEC O121 outbreak caused by ground bison is over*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 17, 2019 04:33 am The E. coli outbreak caused by ground Bison is over. The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) called the outbreak over on Sept.13, 2019. It ended after reports of 33 confirmed E. coli infections in eight states. Those illnesses, including 18 hospitalizations, The ground Bison came from Northfork Bison Distributions Inc., located in...  Continue Reading



* General Mills recalls Gold Medal Unbleached All Purpose Flour over E. coli fears*
By Kelsey M. Mackin on Sep 17, 2019 04:32 am Today, General Mills announced a nation wide recall for 5 lb. bags of its Gold Medal “Unbleached All Purpose Flour” marked with a “better-if-used-by” date of Sept. 6, 2020 for the potential presence of E. coli O26, which FDA officials said was discovered during sampling of the 5 lb. bag product. According to the recall, “This recall only affects...  Continue Reading


----------



## jfsjazz (Sep 17, 2019)

Dave, Thanks for staying on top of this important topic and keeping us informed!!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2019)

jfsjazz said:


> Dave, Thanks for staying on top of this important topic and keeping us informed!!



You are welcome...  If these posts keep one family from getting sick with a possibly life threatening disease, it's worth it....


----------

